# Had my colonoscopy. My experience



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello,I started my prep for the colonoscopy last week. I had senna and 2 sachets of Picolax. Actually, the prep wasnt that bad. I had no pain, and the 'motions' werent that bad or as many as I had expected. I think the trick was I stopped eating a day early, and went to the liquid diet. I ate sometthing at 8pm wed. I was allowed to eat on Thursday morning but I didnt. So When I started my prep I wasnt carrying around alot of waste any ways.The colonoscopy itself, I honestly must say I think I had an uncommon amount of discomfort.Thanks for all the help. I am going back to talk to the Dr Tues, as he found some diverticuli and IBS. But NO cancer or polyps







OAngie


----------

